
Google warns webmasters Chrome will mark http pages with forms as 'not secure' - kiyanwang
http://searchengineland.com/google-emails-warnings-webmasters-chrome-will-mark-http-pages-forms-not-secure-280907
======
oblib
That's gonna freak out the masses and cause all kinds of headaches for smaller
homespun websites.

